# Bread Bowls



## mish (Nov 19, 2004)

Bread Bowls
11 oz can refrigerated soft breadsticks
Fillings of choice, i.e. Beef Stew, chili, dips

Heat oven to 350. Turn a muffin pan upside down. Grease inverted muffin cups. Remove breadsticks from can; do not uncoil. Place each section of dough over muffin cup, pressing dough over entire surface of inverted muffin cup. Bake at 350 15-20 mins.

Spoon about 1/3 cups filling of choice into warm bread bowls. Serve immediately. Makes 8 bread bowls. Garnish with shredded cheese, sour cream or chopped green onions.

Another Bread Bowl idea - use a round pumpernickle or round bread of choice, scoop out some of the bread & fill with dips, etc.

The muffin tin inverted or straight up, could be used to place soft tacos/won tons skins over or inside muffin tins, cut to size, to form a bowl & fill with taco filliings, oriental combos, melted cheeses, chicken a la king, etc., etc. Let your imagination be your guide.


----------



## Alix (Nov 19, 2004)

Cool mish, I would never have thought of this.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 19, 2004)

Mish, I'm so with you here. I really enjoy using a round of bread as a bowl...it's quick, cheap and darned well looks wonderful!  That's the very reason why I learned to make Hawaiian Bread to be able to put spinach-artichoke dip inside and serve the chunks of bread as dippers.  And I make a short ton of bowls and baskets from salt dough for presentations.  But it is so easy and simple to form bowls from pastry dough or phyllo or puff pastry, and they are lovely!!!

Elf, I'm not grabbing your technique for the french loaf bowls here, and apologize for same!  Do you wrap the entire length of the loaf around the can, or do you cut slices that are formed around the can?  Would you mind walking me through that again? :?


----------



## mish (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Alix, kitchenelf & Audeo   

I'd like to experiment some more with the won ton skins...perhaps setting two inside a muffin tin overlapping somewhat to form a petal shape (if that makes sense); maybe brush it w melted butter & sprinkle on some Cinnamon & fill w butter pecan ice cream (after cooled), drizzle on some chocolate or caramel... other fillings could be shrimp/seafood or chicken salads...I'm making myself hungry, I'd better go.


----------

